# CSVWriter



## celloman (12. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

Ich versuche zeit einiger Zeit eine csv Datei auszulesen.

das klappt soweit.

Ich würde gerne die Datei unter einem anderen Namen inals  csv zu speichern.
Doch ich bekomme immer eine leere Datei.
Igendwie bekomme ich es nicht hin!



```
public static void main(String[] argv) throws FileNotFoundException, IOException {
	        CSVReader reader = new CSVReader(new FileReader("c:/tmp/data.csv"), ';');
	        String[] nextLine;
	        
	        
	   
	        while ((nextLine = reader.readNext()) != null) {
	           
	        	
	        		   
	        		if(nextLine.length>=5) {
	
	        		      System.out.print(nextLine[3]+ ' '); 
	        		}
         	
	        	System.out.println();
	        

	            
	        }

	        CSVWriter writer = new CSVWriter(new FileWriter("c:/tmp/file.csv"));
	       
	        writer.writeNext(nextLine);
	   	writer.close();
```

kann mir jemand Tips geben.


----------



## pizza1234 (12. Juni 2009)

Hi,
versuchs mal so 

```
public static void main(String[] argv) throws FileNotFoundException, IOException {
	        CSVReader reader = new CSVReader(new FileReader("c:/tmp/data.csv"), ';');
	        CSVWriter writer = new CSVWriter(new FileWriter("c:/tmp/file.csv"));
	        String[] nextLine;
	          
	        while ((nextLine = reader.readNext()) != null) {
	           
	        	
	        		   
	        		if(nextLine.length>=5) {
	
	        		      System.out.print(nextLine[3]+ ' '); 
	        		      writer.writeNext(nextLine);
	        		}                 
	        }
      
	        writer.close();
}
```

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## celloman (12. Juni 2009)

jetzt schreibt es die Daten in eine Datei, aber die komplette Datei wird in die erste Spalte geschrieben.

wie kann ich die Datei in die zugehörigen Zeilen und Spalten schreiben, oder mit welchem befehl kann ich sie ansprechen.


----------

